

NBA Bans Clippers Owner for Life - duvok
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/30/sports/basketball/nba-donald-sterling-los-angeles-clippers.html?hp&gwh=283ABF7760F3630A5D570CA6A745E675&gwt=regi&assetType=nyt_now

======
nashequilibrium
"Stripping an owner of his team requires approval of three-quarters of the
league’s owners." Time will tell if they go all the way.

